
Did Preemies Make Humans Smart? - pavel_lishin
http://nautil.us/blog/did-preemies-make-humans-smart
======
tracker1
Or, it could just be that competition killed off most early human-like
species... fossil evidence suggests that there were many species with human-
like traits... and that there are even traces of neanderthal dna in most of
the human population. Eating meat and cooking food are probably the two
largest historical advantages we have, allowing for excess calorie burn that a
large brain requires.

On the flip side, iirc, there isn't much evidence to suggest a continuing
advancement in human intellectual ability for the past several centuries...
yes, there is a lot more common understanding of things, but what has this
cost us in trade?

